# Pigeons Are Hungry!



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello,
I bought a pair of homers a couple of days back from a person who had only 9 birds. PMV hit his small but sweet coop last month. PMV cost him 6 birds so he came to me and said I can't take it any more and don't know what to do so sold the remaining three pigeons to me. One bird died at the same night on which I bought them but the remaining 2 pigeons are in quarantine. (Please pray for them) They were very hungry but didn't eat nothing. I called the guy up and asked How and what did you feed them? He said I feed by spilling the grains on the ground outside the loft. Now I knew what they are conditioned to,I took them out and spilled the grains and thankfully they started eating. But within mins or should I say seconds,wild Indian Gola pigeons harrased by winters and falcon in the area, saw them picking and they stormed in. They were so hungry. Winter is at its peak here now, with temperatures dropping below 0 degree C, the wild pigeons are having a hard time. Hungry as heck, they ignored all their fear.


What's heart wrenching to me was the condition of many wild Gola pigeons. Many were sick because of cold and many were injured by falcon attacks. One of the birds, had its one leg hanging. And everytime he tried to move, his hanging injured leg gets stuck under the other leg. Everytime he bent to eat he lost balance and could bear the pain because of his injury and flew away. I tried to catch him to help him but he was ofcourse terrified. He was so afraid that I couldnt even get a clear shot of his injury to show it to you guys and I'm sure if I had a shot, it would have pounded your hearts as well,like it pounded mine.

There was also a blind pigeon. I don't know how he's surviving. One eye is totally lost and the other has only a partial vision. Oh... Poor bird. I was standing next to her just a feet away the whole time when she was eating,she didn't even realise.




I always keep water and little feed out to support few resident pairs of pigeons around my house. But now(for winters only) I feed all ferals once in the evening daily and they have started to come down for bread daily.
Last night I kept thinking about the possible outcomes of me feeding the birds as some members say to control populations one must not feed ferals. But there are other members who think like I do, that in such harsh winter conditions its justifibale to feed the birds JUST ENOUGH to help them SURVIVE.
So, I couldn't resist starting a new thread to persuade people to show mercy towards wild birds(in winters)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good that you started the thread. Good topic. These poor birds really do need help to survive the winter. Many will die of starvation, and without enough food, they can't even keep themselves warm. Poor things. Those who think it's wrong to help them out during the colder months don't have much heart. Hard to watch animals or birds starve in the cold.

Good luck with the PMV birds. You may end up having to hand feed them for a while, or maybe supplement them with a bit extra.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

This post broke my heart, Brock Bieber......so sad, so many injured and sick pigeons. It is so unfortunate how low the perception is about pigeons. Joe public does not say not to feed other birds during a cold, long winter, but pigeons, that's a different story. I would do the same as you.....feed them, but perhaps be very discrete about it. Make sure you put down only as much as they will eat with no mess of seeds left over. It is also wise to go early in the morning and after businesses are closed, so that you do not draw allot of attention. Bless your big heartedness.


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont think mercy should be shown to ferals in winter only. Feeding must be continued all year round, just as we human beings need nourishment not only in winter but in all seasons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree, but it is even more needed in the winter months. The problem with feeding near shops and such, if that is where they gather, is that if they get to be too many, the shop keepers will sometimes poison them. Some places around here have the parking lots posted to not feed them. You have to be careful when and where you feed. If you feed too much their numbers grow, and that is when the store owners will respond by getting rid of them. Besides, if the numbers grow too much, it is then more birds finding it hard to find enough to eat.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 20, 2013)

It's not too cold here in England at the moment thankfully. I agree that we should always try to help the ferals. I'm always looking out for any that have string round their feet, and if it's possible I catch them to see if I can get it off or take them to the vet if they need antibiotics etc. I plan on going to the city soon because last time I went there were so many there with string/hair wrapped around their feet but I only managed to help a couple. If it were dogs or cats people would be in favour of helping them, but they seem to think pigeons (or birds in general) can't feel any pain!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I am feeding my own "flock" of feral pigeons since 4 years now there was only a pair then the number multiplied with their babies and other newcomers some of them has a band too, My family is very supportive thankfully and they don't mind it at all, it is very cold and windy now here, and it's heart breaking to see them starving and suffering. we have a big flock of feral pigeons in the city's park it's the first one as our city is small. they are not as bad as people portray them I think the park get even beautiful with pigeons around. but I agree one should be careful.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I have no experience with cold winters. I can imagine it is very tough on them  thank you for feeding giving them a helping hand to survive the winter.

I wouldn't feed liberally all year round though, I used to until they banned it in the city. And since they put a stop to it the city birds have become a lot healthier.

Getting flocks through the cold months is another matter entirely though!


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, they need help all year round and I give that. But unfortunately there are plenty of people around that show no mercy at ANYTIME to pigeons and think that even when winter is exceptionally terrible, so what, let them fend for themselves. I have two flocks of ferals that I feed, one group in a park, these I feed once a day, as many others come and feed those ones everyday. I have another flock under a bridge that has many of my released rehabbed pigeons released into that flock, and those I feed early in the morning and again at about 4:00 p.m. It has taken me a long time, but I have the respect of my neighbours now and they do not bother me about the feeding of the ferals. I have shown them that I only give them the same amount every time and I also clean that area periodically with clean warm water and a little bleach so if you feed ferals it is a good idea to perform a little community service clean-up. I saw them transform from complainers to "good for you, cleaning up like that. We appreciate it!"


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Right on, Coconut! I do the same, I have removed string from so many ferals and not long ago got hold of one after a friend alerted me to it. There was so much string, embedded so deeply that there was no way I was going to be able to get it off, so I took it to my avian vet friend and she had to put it under and surgically remove it then cast both feet. She said it was the worse case of string embedding she had ever seen in her 20 years of practice. Both feet were swollen to twice their size but and 5 weeks of rehab he was good as new. Lost only one toe. Ferals need all the help we can get. I just released a relapsed a pijjie today.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Good that you started the thread. Good topic. These poor birds really do need help to survive the winter. Many will die of starvation, and without enough food, they can't even keep themselves warm. Poor things. Those who think it's wrong to help them out during the colder months don't have much heart. Hard to watch animals or birds starve in the cold.
> 
> Good luck with the PMV birds. You may end up having to hand feed them for a while, or maybe supplement them with a bit extra.


Thanks for replying and supporting the cause. You're true with every single word you say.

Remaining PMV victims are eating/drinking fine and doing okay yet. I hope they stay fine till 10th march- the 60 days time when they will no longer be able to infect others.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

spiritflys said:


> This post broke my heart, Brock Bieber......so sad, so many injured and sick pigeons. It is so unfortunate how low the perception is about pigeons. Joe public does not say not to feed other birds during a cold, long winter, but pigeons, that's a different story. I would do the same as you.....feed them, but perhaps be very discrete about it. Make sure you put down only as much as they will eat with no mess of seeds left over. It is also wise to go early in the morning and after businesses are closed, so that you do not draw allot of attention. Bless your big heartedness.
> Yes, they need help all year round and I give that. But unfortunately there are plenty of people around that show no mercy at ANYTIME to pigeons and think that even when winter is exceptionally terrible, so what, let them fend for themselves. I have two flocks of ferals that I feed, one group in a park, these I feed once a day, as many others come and feed those ones everyday. I have another flock under a bridge that has many of my released rehabbed pigeons released into that flock, and those I feed early in the morning and again at about 4:00 p.m. It has taken me a long time, but I have the respect of my neighbours now and they do not bother me about the feeding of the ferals. I have shown them that I only give them the same amount every time and I also clean that area periodically with clean warm water and a little bleach so if you feed ferals it is a good idea to perform a little community service clean-up. I saw them transform from complainers to "good for you, cleaning up like that. We appreciate it!"
> Right on, Coconut! I do the same, I have removed string from so many ferals and not long ago got hold of one after a friend alerted me to it. There was so much string, embedded so deeply that there was no way I was going to be able to get it off, so I took it to my avian vet friend and she had to put it under and surgically remove it then cast both feet. She said it was the worse case of string embedding she had ever seen in her 20 years of practice. Both feet were swollen to twice their size but and 5 weeks of rehab he was good as new. Lost only one toe. Ferals need all the help we can get. I just released a relapsed a pijjie today.


Thank you so much for being part of this thread and doing so much of good work for pigeons. I will take your advice of feeding pigeons discreetly but fortunately I have a temple nearby where everyone is free to feed any animal or bird as long as the food is veg. But people still don't feed the pigeons as they see pigeons as pests. Most hate them for the mess they create with their droppings. Cows are sacred for we hindus here so everyone feeds cows but no one bothers about pigeons. Pure white pigeons are believed to be "Knowledge holder" sons of a great saint. Pure white pigeons are released at temples in the name of good karma of giving freedom to a bird but people don't realise that those birds are gonna be stranded, waiting to become some predators' meal. 
But I'm gonna keep doin' my bit by feeding ferals.
And I hope you would also keep doing what you can do for those feral pigeons.
Thanx for freeing birds from those painful strings and good luck for future operations. May God repay you for your good KARMA.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

longlive_pigeon said:


> I dont think mercy should be shown to ferals in winter only. Feeding must be continued all year round, just as we human beings need nourishment not only in winter but in all seasons.


Hi,
Yes you're true with your opinion but atleast in summers the temperatures are favorable for pigeons. There are people out eating, leaving leftovers for pigeons to have enough to survive whereas winters force all to sit inside so no leftovers for pigeons outside. Also Surplus feed in summers will cause pigeon populations to explode as pigeons breed in summers,as other PT members state and then people will exterminate pigeons by killing them.

But I wish pigeons what your user name wish for them


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> I am feeding my own "flock" of feral pigeons since 4 years now there was only a pair then the number multiplied with their babies and other newcomers some of them has a band too, My family is very supportive thankfully and they don't mind it at all, it is very cold and windy now here, and it's heart breaking to see them starving and suffering. we have a big flock of feral pigeons in the city's park it's the first one as our city is small. they are not as bad as people portray them I think the park get even beautiful with pigeons around. but I agree one should be careful.


Hi Abdul,
Thanx for feeding them for 4 years, that's cool! Hope you continue to do so. Thnx to your family also for being supportive. Keep up the good work bro!
You wanted to see Indian Gola Pigeons so you can see them. All look absolutely similar to each other. Like scanned copies of each other. No whites,blacks or colorful pigeons in the flock. As they are easily spotted by predators and are in "most wanted list" so don't survive for long, living as ferals.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Coconut said:


> It's not too cold here in England at the moment thankfully. I agree that we should always try to help the ferals. I'm always looking out for any that have string round their feet, and if it's possible I catch them to see if I can get it off or take them to the vet if they need antibiotics etc. I plan on going to the city soon because last time I went there were so many there with string/hair wrapped around their feet but I only managed to help a couple. If it were dogs or cats people would be in favour of helping them, but they seem to think pigeons (or birds in general) can't feel any pain!


Feels good to know that there are persons like you who care about pigeons so much. Yes,here also there are many who have some sorta string,thread or wire wrapped around their feet causing swollen or lame feet.
Its also out of my reach why people have indifferent attitude towards pigeons.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Few of the sick pigeons whom came to my place and whom I tried to rescue...

This pigeon had a yellow puss and canker in his throat like I've never seen before. Even a mustard seed couldn't pass through his throat.


This one came to eat and got my attention as he crash landed hard. After eating few seeds he couldnt fly and fell down in the street.


This young one was emaciated because of starvation. Also blind in one eye


I'm very sorry to inform that all of above pigeons have now died.

This one couldn't survive the cold night. Found the body in front of my house when I stepped out this morning.

Peace to the deceased.

My purpose of posting such pictures is just to bring "PIGEON PLIGHT" into your kind attention. So please pigeon lovers, do your bit to help these innocent lives, atleast to SURVIVE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have a feral flock that comes here for food, but now that it is winter, the hawks are so bad that they are afraid to come down for the feed. I keep their feeder filled so that on the occasion that they do come down from shear necessity, they will find food. Poor things. It's so very cold right now, and everything covered with snow. VERY hard for them to find food during winter. Most starve or succumb to the hungry hawks. By spring when they again start to come regularly, the flock is very small. By fall they have brought up their numbers some. So I really don't have to worry about them becoming too many, as winter, unfortunately will again thin the flock.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Same thing is happening over here. The hawk is always ready to strike.

See,Hawk sitting in the trees

One good thing that winter does, it exposes the hawks and falcons by shedding their leaves, snatching from them their chance of stealth and element of surprize.
I feed the ferals once in the evening and they know when its feeding time. When I feed them I always walk or stand by their side so that hawks couldn't strike.

Amazingly,resident falcon has also come to know where the ferals gather and at what time. Today I spotted the falcon in time when he was charging in with full speed and alerted the pigeons by clapping. I had a black cloth in hand. I rolled it and threw it on the falcon just 20 feet above my rooftop. The falcon circled like crazy,she was frustrated that her chance of meal is gone and pigeons flew in every direction and escaped but that foolish flock of 8-12 pigeons flew in the direction in which falcon was heading flying like a rocket and tried to out run the falcon and one wasn't fast enough. 
It all happened under 10 seconds, I wanted to video tape it and show it you guys how fast the falcon was, but I was busy distracting the falcon by clapping and screaming but to no avail.
I couldn't spot where she has nested. I'm constantly trying to locate her family for "obvious" reasons and when I find it I'm gonna....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Standing there doesn't stop them from trying to grab a pigeon. I was feeding the flock one morning, when I felt something keep hitting my foot. I was tossing seed to some pigeons a few feet away, and thought that they must really be hungry to be so close. When I finally looked down at my foot, it wasn't a pigeon at all. It was a coopers hawk, perched on the back of a pigeon who happened to be right next to my foot. And he was flapping and trying to stay on the poor bird, so every time he flapped his wings, he hit my foot. I couldn't believe it! So I yelled, and he tried to take off with the poor thing. He got maybe 3 or 4 feet, but I followed and yelled again. It scared him enough for the pigeon to get away and take off like a shot. I hope he was okay. Don't know. But I couldn't believe the boldness of the hawk. So standing there doesn't mean they won't come down for one, but at least you can maybe protect them a bit better by being there. Not their fault.................they are hungry too, and just trying to survive like everyone else. But not in my yard please.


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

I think human beings are much more dangerous than hawks. A hawk may kill one pigeon per day. Those so-called human beings who initiate the anti-pigeon movement, spread H7N9 propaganda, and enact laws that ban feeding pigeons kill pigeons in much more massive scale than any hawks or cats can inflict.

They need not kill directly by pigeon culling, shooting and trapping. They just draw up those notorious law, to torment pigeon feeders, to deter us from feeding, and to arouse the violence of lynch mobs. Just a few days ago one of my friend, a determined woman pigeon feeder in early 60s, got physically assaulted by a lynch mob. Another old woman received 1 month suspended prison sentence because she was repetitively found 'guilty' of feeding pigeons. Suspended sentence means she would not be immediately jailed, but if she got convicted of feeding again, she would have to serve the 1 month sentence plus the new sentence. She is terrified, and although she worries for the fate of her flocks (she takes care of 4 flocks, >2000 altogether), she has no choice but reluctantly stops. Many died in the successive winter. Not only the pigeons who suffer, but the feeders are in grave problem also. The old woman suffers psychologically. She got Anxiety disorder, and is now on heavy dose of medicines. She still worries for the pigeons and very much wants to struggle out to feed, but she has to suppress her eagerness to feed. Otherwise, a prison cell will be reserved for her. 

*A golden rule to kill pigeons: to kill pigeons, need not tackle pigeons directly, torture the feeders first.* When the feeders refrain from feeding, the pigeons lose their food source, malnutrition and starvation set in to take their lives. Lives of the weak first, then the whole flock, particularly in winter, when the poor birds have to go through hunger and the bitterly cold weather in the mean time. Many fall sick and die. Therefore, I deem human beings as the most immense threat to pigeons, much more menacing than hawk, cat, dog, PMV, canker. Those who set up feeding ban ought to be executed. Everyday I hope they got involved in car accident or their house gets an electricity short circuit and breaks into fire when they are fast asleep in their cozy beds while the hungry pigeons are shivering in the freezing nights. They deserve it!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow! Hats off to that gutsy woman. But ofcourse we have to abide by the laws.
Bless her. May she soon comes out of this state of depression

I don't know why humans don't realise that its us whom have destroyed the natural habitats of other birds by raising tall buildings which in turn become the natural habitat of pigeons because they are cliff dwellers. That's why they live in cities where people live.
Poor pigeons pay the price with their lives for something they're oblivious of.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Wow! Hats off to that gutsy woman. But ofcourse we have to abide by the laws.
> Bless her. May she soon comes out of this state of depression
> 
> *I don't know why humans don't realise that its us whom have destroyed the natural habitats of other birds by raising tall buildings which in turn become the natural habitat of pigeons because they are cliff dwellers. That's why they live in cities where people live.*
> Poor pigeons pay the price with their lives for something they're oblivious of.



Oh I think many do realize it, they just don't care. Just don't want them around. It is sad, but the problem arises when the flocks get too large, and depending on where they are nesting or roosting, it can cause problems. Don't see any solution to the problem. People feel badly so they feed them, but then the flocks grow, and the others want them gone. I know it's easy to say "just don't feed them", but that's hard when the ones that are here are cold and starving.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Standing there doesn't stop them from trying to grab a pigeon. I was feeding the flock one morning, when I felt something keep hitting my foot. I was tossing seed to some pigeons a few feet away, and thought that they must really be hungry to be so close. When I finally looked down at my foot, it wasn't a pigeon at all. It was a coopers hawk, perched on the back of a pigeon who happened to be right next to my foot. And he was flapping and trying to stay on the poor bird, so every time he flapped his wings, he hit my foot. I couldn't believe it! So I yelled, and he tried to take off with the poor thing. He got maybe 3 or 4 feet, but I followed and yelled again. It scared him enough for the pigeon to get away and take off like a shot. I hope he was okay. Don't know. But I couldn't believe the boldness of the hawk. So standing there doesn't mean they won't come down for one, but at least you can maybe protect them a bit better by being there. Not their fault.................they are hungry too, and just trying to survive like everyone else. But not in my yard please.


Wow! So close to you.
Thank god,the pigeon escaped. 
Yes,when they attack they fix their eyes onto their target and ignore everything else. They're so bold,
Yes please, not on my rooftop also.
Sadly an another hawk has started to show up. Oh poor pigeons got one more enemy to tackle with. This hawk,I don't know its name, is as big as an american eagle and when it comes around,every single bird won't stop making alarm calls until it leaves. Pigeons know very well the attacking habits of that hawk. It dives down on prey from heights,either its a hit or miss. If its a miss, it never tries back again and leave. But if its a hit, there's no escape for the pigeon. When it comes, pigeons come out of their hidings and circle around him so that he leaves, thinking his cover is blown. On the other hand when falcon comes every pigeon runs away or hides. No one wants to hang around. I'll post pics of pigeons circling around that hawk,but they keep their distance. One good thing is that this hawk is afraid of humans. When I come around, it immediately flies away.

I think I need to stop feeding ferals on my rooftop as every hawk and falcon has started to hang around the loft and my pigeons are not comfortable. But I will continue feeding them in the ground or at temple


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Oh I think many do realize it, they just don't care. Just don't want them around. It is sad, but the problem arises when the flocks get too large, and depending on where they are nesting or roosting, it can cause problems. Don't see any solution to the problem. People feel badly so they feed them, but then the flocks grow, and the others want them gone. I know it's easy to say "just don't feed them", but that's hard when the ones that are here are cold and starving.


A pair has started to coo in day and roost at night in exhaust vent of my neighbor's bathroom. My neighbor shoos them and yells- why don't you go away in wild and nest in trees when there's so many around. She came to me the other day and said your pigeons have come to my bathroom's vent and coo all day long, Why don't you keep them in your loft. I was like... what!? and she said why don't you catch them and keep them confined. Stupid lady doesnt even know the difference between fancy and ferals maybe because I have 3 feral look-a-likes tipplers and I've given them my friend for breeding so she thought they have come to her place as she didn't spot them in my flock when she was drying clothes on her rooftop.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

dude this is a heart breaking thread 
from 2 weeks i have started feeding 50-55 ferals on my rooftop regularly. i started to put feed and day by day the ferals kept increasing in numbers. i have 20 nest boxes nailed into the walls of my rooftop and ferals keep raising their young all the year round. i have often seen pairs laying eggs and amazingly the whole year the boxes are full.some pigeons can be seen fighting too for nest boxes.
i am deciding to build some more though.my own pigeons sometimes get attracted to the huge flock of ferals on the roof and fly up to eat with them.makes me happy to save pigeons and to let them breed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to be careful about your birds mixing with the ferals, as you don't know if any are sick. Nice that you care about the ferals though.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow! Really umaid! Hats off to your effort. Keep up the good work.

Try to keep your pet pigeons away from ferals for their own good as mentioned above.

Thanx for making your rooftop,a heaven for pigeons.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Wow! Really umaid! Hats off to your effort. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Try to keep your pet pigeons away from ferals for their own good as mentioned above.
> 
> Thanx for making your rooftop,a heaven for pigeons.


thnx for the motivation guys; Brocky and Jay3
i really like seeing the young squabs of ferals.i know when eggs are gonna hatch as nearly all pigeons lay at the same time at my place.they are used to me now because i give them feed plus give treats to the ones are aren't really afraid of me.some even come flying towards me when i climb up to give them feed.they are really friendly birds and i love to see them breed,raise their young and live on my roof.i try my best to keep them from fighting for nests but after all it's nature 
my pigeons cannot resist so many ferals upstairs so fly up along with their baby
i almost forgot,u know only one egg hatched of my pair.here's the baby's pic


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So cute,thanx for sharing. Congrats on your first ever youngster. The baby's on his/her momma.
Enjoy keeping them


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> So cute,thanx for sharing. Congrats on your first ever youngster. The baby's on his/her momma.
> Enjoy keeping them


thnx brocky.your replies are always motivating


----------

